
What Does It Mean to Be Human? - nreece
http://blog.wired.com/wiredscience/2008/06/what-does-it-me.html
======
rms
About 50 IQ points on top of a monkey that passes the mirror test. Seriously,
self-awareness/memory/perception of time is the big leap forward. All that
makes us better than a bonobo is we are n units of measuring intelligence
better.

------
yan
Speaking of, there's a very good MIT OpenCourseWare course on 'Godel, Escher,
Bach' which deals with that issue.

<http://ocw.mit.edu/OcwWeb/hs/geb/VideoLectures/index.htm>

~~~
LPTS
Thats a great link. Thanks! I think GEB is still going to be a classic 100
years from now, one of those works way ahead of it's time.

------
earthboundkid
Humans are the moral animal.

